# Would you pay for a hotel room 7 months before stay?



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys

Bit of advice needed.

The misses and I are going to a very close friends wedding in November.

We are all staying in a lovely castle in Dumfries. (350 miles away from us).

The room is £300 for two nights, the couple have asked for a £50 deposit now which is no problem, but apparently in order to secure the room they need full payment in April...

My issue with this is god forbid anything happens in between time, they could break up, I could be injured and not be able to make it all the usual scenarios I would be left £300 out of pocket for something out of my control.

What are your guys opinions, am I being over careful or would this concern you as well? 

In my opinion the £50 deposit should secure the room and then you pay the balance at the time of stay or a few weeks before. but it's all part of a wedding "package" so needs to be paid off 6 months before...

Advice please!

Chris


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldnt pay full that early mate as even Foreign Holidays ask for the balence to be paid around 6 weeks before the holiday date. The £50 deposit is more than enough and the way business are going bump everywhere even that is a risk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Take out insurance. If it's a small privately owned place a no-show or no-payment could be a serious problem for cashflow.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

None of that made much sense until you mentioned "wedding package". I'd want to so their terms and conditions before parting with such a some of money.


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are the t's & c's

http://www.auchencastle.net/terms.html

I Hope that doesn't break any rules.

If I was going to pay that early I'd like to put it on a credit card but it has to go to the bride and groom so that's not an option.

I want to stay there but at the moment it's not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Conditions say:

Six months prior to your Event 50% of your invoice is due to be paid.
Eight weeks prior to your Event the remainder of your account is to be settled. 

Why are they asking for the full amount? Or is your room not part of their package?

T


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw that and have just asked.

Apparently there is a price change due in July and they have agreed if the rooms are paid for before then we can have the old price.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Assuming the wedding couple are booking the majority if not all the 25 rooms then with the supply and demand for wedding venues of this calibre then it is not unreasonable for the hotel to request such early payments. All depends on how much you want to attend and just how close your friendship is with the couple, looks like it should be a couple of brilliant days, worth a punt in my view.

Ps if you have concerns, leave the wedding present til the last minute:thumb:


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Your probably right. Im probably just being over cautious.

It does look like a cracking place so it should be a good weekend!


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

The rooms may be being sold at the wedding package price which could mean they need to be paid on the wedding package terms.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not a chance I would do that normally, but the rules are different for weddings...

pay up and look forward to a lovely setting for a wedding..

:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it the hotel or the wedding couple who need the money in advance? Assuming its the venue could you all pay individually that way you could use your credit card and get some protection. Or could the couple collect money from everyone and then put it on their credit card. I'm assuming they will take out wedding insurance so that should cover things from their view point (i.e. if they call it off etc). If its anything like our wedding we had more guests than rooms and if anything happened to you that ment you couldn't go you could 'sell' your room to other guests? i must admit though asking for payment that early isn't something I've come accross before!


----------

